# lilly pads from lilly lake



## oscarman77 (Oct 16, 2004)

i recently plucked a lilly pad out of the lake and i wanted to know if it would be safe to put in my tank


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

It will introduce a lot of microscopic organisms including various worms, daphnia, cyclops, and hydra. I've heard of plants being able to introduce pathogens as well. I doubt that one. Fish pathogens on plants... doesn't make sense to me.

As far as the plant goes. I wouldn't place my bets on it living. Most lillies are high light.

How'd you get it out? They usually have CRAZY roots.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah doesnt sound like a good ideal but you can take your chances i would but not for a lilly pad


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

do a dip in bleach water solution to help kill the bacteria and wut not and quaranteen it


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

get a small tank fill it with goldies or whatever and see what happens, test the water and what not.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

oscarman77 said:


> i recently plucked a lilly pad out of the lake and i wanted to know if it would be safe to put in my tank


Hi oscarmann77,

I would also be careful when importing living organisms (fishes or plants) into aquarium. This is because you will most likely at the same time import there something you don't know or don't like.

I have seen leeches imported with water lily. These animals migth have parasites. 
At least snails act as an intermediate hosts for some fish parasites.

So test it before importing.

Regards,


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

the plant living depends on the temps of your tank compared with the pond water, and what type of lilly it is, i live in bc canada and the lillies we have here prefer cold water and will not grow in a tropical tank, you can go to a pond supply store and probably get a tropical lilly (they are nicer anyways). that should grow good in your tank if you have lots of light,

if you trim the leaves before they reach the top or only let a few reach the top you can have leaves like a tiger lotus plant.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Lillies grow well in sunlight, and in aqauria need strong strong light. If it dies, it will decay slowly, and spike Ammo.

--Dan


----------



## oscarman77 (Oct 16, 2004)

well i took the plant an thouroughly washed it cut all the pads and stems off it and stuck her in the tank, this is no lie that within three days the new stems were within 4 inches of reaching the surface.. i treated my water with coppersafe to kill any external parasites and what not. and it looks as if it's working no sign of any change in my fish. they still feed and love you hang at the base of the plant..

p.s. gettin this little puppy was not easy!! i took out my little boat and my girl friend and had her get to one side while i reached over the edge down into the much at least a foot and a half and pulled with all my might! the root broke off at about a foot.. i cut it down to four inches because i beleived that their were enough fingers on the four inches to get enough food.. and it looks like were going to have a winner with this one.. but ill see what happens a month from now...


----------

